# Say hi to Walter



## bettawalter (Dec 29, 2014)

My betta


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

This thread belong in Betta Pictures. This subforum is about Betta Shows, and showing Competition-Quality Bettas, and talking about the shows.


----------



## bettawalter (Dec 29, 2014)

lol k how do i delete this


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Just stop posting, it'll sink on its own.


----------

